# Why Arab from Oman can not become masonic



## alsiyabi

I am 34 years old I try to be become a Masonic so many time I don't find any lodges what I need to be Masonic I don't know in my country it difficult I know also but who is help me to be Masonic no body that secret I try to find it but still no 
I hope anyone help me I need to be mason I need badly 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256

Is Freemasonry legal in your country?


----------



## Glen Cook

Why do you need to be a Mason badly?


----------



## dfreybur

Masonry teaches that our members cheerfully accept the just laws of our own country.  Masonry is illegal in Oman as far as I can tell from the outside.  As such we teach Omani citizens to not become Masons.

If you wish you are free to work to change the laws of your country to welcome us.  Should you succeed we would be grateful.


----------



## Brother_Steve

It's kind of weird when you think about it. You have to abide by masonic "law" even though you are not a mason.


----------



## ugur

im think its illegal in oman, because have their rules


----------



## alsiyabi

Warrior1256 said:


> Is Freemasonry legal in your country?



 Really I don't know 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## alsiyabi

I want to be mason so badly yes 
I feel Masonic people there are free more than others
My dream to be free more than any think 
Yes I don't have any think to build a new group of mason brotherhood in Oman but my dream I have to flow it 
Why it is no body can answer this 
It is legal in Oman ? No 
But can we start do it ?yes 
Who is give hand to do? No body every body say no
Why you want to be Masonic? To be more free 
How ? To help my country my people and my self 
How ? To be free
What you have ? To give nothing except my life 
This the all what you say can we answer 
You will say what is your story I will say you have to know 
Ammmmmmmmmmmm


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## alsiyabi

I will do it 
I am sure 
In one day 
In one goal
I will flow my dream


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Elexir

The thing is still that becuse its illegal anyone who becomes a freemason would violate the law and end up in prison or even worse and I dont think any of us want that.
The only way freemasonry can come into your country is if you manage to get it legal.


----------



## Raymond Walters

http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/freemasonry-islamic-countries.html

http://www.masonforum.com/viewthread/1863/

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/272789515_Freemasonry_and_Fraternalism_in_the_Middle_East


----------



## CLewey44

alsiyabi said:


> I am 34 years old I try to be become a Masonic so many time I don't find any lodges what I need to be Masonic I don't know in my country it difficult I know also but who is help me to be Masonic no body that secret I try to find it but still no
> I hope anyone help me I need to be mason I need badly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Is Oman a secular government? If not, that seems to be one of the common denominators when Masonry is illegal somewhere. Because Masonry allows and reveres all religions, this may be viewed as a problem to a non-secular nation. Turkey has Masonry, and some African nations in your 'area'. I don't know about any of the Arab countries though. Israel and Lebanon for sure have lodges as well, again, I know that's not too close to you in Oman and from what I can tell, no lodges on the Arabian Peninsula. Morocco and Egypt also have GLs in some or fashion. Some are UGLE and some are other types of Freemasonry.


I did find this however, but, Qatar is 100s of miles away it seems. Golden Hawk Lodge No 1 Meeting at the Capital City of Doha

http://www.freemasons-freemasonry.com/freemasonry-islamic-countries.html
This has a list of countries in that region that at one time or currently have some form of Masonic lodges.


----------



## coachn

alsiyabi said:


> Why you want to be Masonic? To be more free


How specifically do you see yourself being "more free" by being a member of the freemasons?


----------



## CLewey44

alsiyabi said:


> I am 34 years old I try to be become a Masonic so many time I don't find any lodges what I need to be Masonic I don't know in my country it difficult I know also but who is help me to be Masonic no body that secret I try to find it but still no
> I hope anyone help me I need to be mason I need badly
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



I agree with Coach here, I'm not sure you'll be any more free than before but I think the preceptor of being a Mason is that you probably live in a free nation whereas if you aren't allowed to join, it's most likely a monarchy or theocracy of some sort.  Unless the powers that be were Masons, this probably wouldn't jive too well. A Masonic country, that'd be interesting. The Masonic Republic of XYZ


----------



## Elexir

CLewey44 said:


> A Masonic country, that'd be interesting. The Masonic Republic of XYZ



That would probobly be a bad idea and would most likley be declared irregular on the spot.


----------



## CLewey44

Elexir said:


> That would probobly be a bad idea and would most likley be declared irregular on the spot.



Haha, no doubt.


----------



## coachn

Elexir said:


> That would probobly be a bad idea and would most likley be declared irregular on the spot.


Only if the recognizing bodies see it as illegitimate.


----------



## alsiyabi

On the free world I think there is no one can help 
I am only said that I can fight to be Masonic in my country but I need help 
I don't think Oman has role 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Glen Cook

Why not travel to another country and become a Mason?


----------



## CLewey44

Being Arabic is not the problem, it's your current geography I'm afraid.


----------



## alsiyabi

Traveling to another country???
Why if I can do it in my country it is good 
But I need help to do it and good ideas 
I need to be one of the brother hood but if I can't I will try 
If can help or anyone can help call me give me support 
0096894777011


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Elexir

alsiyabi said:


> Traveling to another country???
> Why if I can do it in my country it is good
> But I need help to do it and good ideas
> I need to be one of the brother hood but if I can't I will try
> If can help or anyone can help call me give me support
> 0096894777011
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



To become a brother you have to get initated in person by a lodge and since freemasonry is illegal in your country all brothers who travel to your country will risk getting arrested.

Point is no mason can help you in your country as it is.
You have to either travel to another country or work to make a political climate where freemasonry is legal.
No more options exist and none of us can do anything from abroad.


----------



## CLewey44

alsiyabi said:


> Traveling to another country???
> Why if I can do it in my country it is good
> But I need help to do it and good ideas
> I need to be one of the brother hood but if I can't I will try
> If can help or anyone can help call me give me support
> 0096894777011
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



To our knowledge, there are no known Masonic lodges in Oman. Unless there is an irregular/clandestine lodge or 'quiet' lodge of some sort due to political reasons, you have no other choice but to travel abroad to be initiated. And even traveling abroad would probably not be enough. It's hard to get into lodges outside of the U.S. as it is. (And that's not a bad thing at all) You'd need to live at least within 100-200 miles to be able to active at all in that lodge and more especially to make progression.


----------



## Blake Bowden

This is the number one question we get asked on our facebook page.


----------



## .'.DM.'.

In Lebanon  you can be a brother 
I can help if you like to come ... 

Sent from my SM-N920C using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke

Blake Bowden said:


> This is the number one question we get asked on our facebook page.



Just started a thread about some boiler plate before reading the above....CLewey has made a good start


----------



## Brother_Steve

Glen Cook said:


> Why not travel to another country and become a Mason?





Elexir said:


> That would probably be a bad idea and would most likely be declared irregular on the spot.


It was already done. However, there is nothing left of it. It has been lost and we are currently looking for it.

/tongue in cheek.


----------



## Brother_Steve

My question with these types of posts

1) How active is the police in these countries when seeking out underground Freemasons?

2) How closely is the internet monitored there? Would a person risk posting something like this that can be traced back to them? IE are the just law enforcement posing as someone looking for a Lodge?


----------



## BullDozer Harrell

I wonder about these types of requests. How much at liberty would someone be to practice Freemasonry in a country with prohibitions against it? The environment doesn't support it. Definitely would make somebody a walking case of bad nerves & paranoia.


----------



## dfreybur

BullDozer Harrell said:


> I wonder about these types of requests.



Exactly.  Ignorance of local law.  Not caring about local law.  Police trying to track down violators of local law.  No way to tell from afar.


----------

